
Show HN: WordDiagram – explore relationships between words - impostervt
http://worddiagram.com/
======
vinceguidry
That's a pretty cool way to explore the dictionary! I suggest you make it so
hovering over a blank definition dot will show the definition at the bottom,
rather than having to click on it triggering an expansion / contraction. That
would make it much easier to browse.

------
pen2l
Pretty nifty. I would also kind of echo a suggestion sort of already offered
by `vinceguidry: when expanding, I have to drag the screen over a la Google
Maps style, it would be nice if I don't have to do it. Lower the amount of
actions like this for the user.

------
anewhnaccount
Here are some other WordNet visualisers

[http://wordties.cst.dk/](http://wordties.cst.dk/)
[http://visuwords.com/](http://visuwords.com/)

------
impostervt
The definition should show up if you hover. May be too slow though...

------
impostervt
Site's back up, sorry about that.

